# Video card or driver doesn't support UBYTE4N vertex data :(



## cepums (Mar 25, 2013)

I got this error msg when i tried to open Call of Duty(R) 4 - Modern Warfare(TM) 









Please help me


----------



## heavygamer141 (May 16, 2012)

Are you using an intel intergrated graphics chipset? Please post your system specs.

Try updating your graphics drivers.

If that doesn't work, you probably have to get a dedicated graphics card. A good one can cost upto 200$ but that's the price for playing these games. Either that or getting a gaming pc.

Sorry

You should always check on www.game-debate.com before buying any game, so that you know if you can play it or not.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cepums (Mar 25, 2013)

This??


----------



## cepums (Mar 25, 2013)

And i don't buy games i download


----------



## heavygamer141 (May 16, 2012)

Yes those are the specs. You download games for free? Those are probably pirated, illegally. 

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## heavygamer141 (May 16, 2012)

Go to run and type dxdiag in it. Those specs are more detailed. Post that.
Btw your celeron cpu is too slow for this game, you can play COD 1 maybe. If you have a good graphics card though, you might be able to play on absolutely lowest settings.
But if you have a laptop, you can't install a graphics card. 

So sorry, it'll be way better and easier to get a good PC for gaming.

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cepums (Mar 25, 2013)

Is there a COD 3??? Because i cant find it its COD1, COD2 but no COD3 then COD 4 e.c


----------



## heavygamer141 (May 16, 2012)

Cod 3 is for consoles only
www.gamespot.com/call-of-duty-3-working-title/

Sent from my GT-P3100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

cepums said:


> And i don't buy games i download


closed no help with pirated games


----------

